# Survival Food Headaches



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,
I am wondering what company people are going with for their long term survival food storage. It seems some of the companies are misleading in their marketing in regards to servings versus calories. The people at WISE told me that their products are meant to be augmented by other food items, specifically protein or meat. I understand that the meat doesnt store as long as the rest of it, so they want you to buy it separate. SO a 6 month supply, really isnt a six month supply because it has maybe half the calories you truly require per day. They sell you 3 servings per adult per day which comes out to be around 600-900 calories...That is not surviving, that is still starving.

What are you all doing? Is there a company out there who gives a 2000 calorie a day ration which includes protein? Even if the Meat products are stored separately (due to shelf life) that would be ok. 

I guess I am looking for a stand alone, long term storage survival food company. which isn't MRE's. lol

Any suggestions?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I home can my own foods- meats, veggies and fruits.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

If you are talking about really long term, 20-30 years I like Emergency Essentials and Honeyville.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

To my way of thinking its best to buy in bulk and store it myself. I don't understand why anyone would be okay eating completely prepared meals. It would be like eating TV Dinners everyday. Yes I have some MRE's but that is short term part of my GHB and for just in case of situations. The way I see it is you can get so much more of what really matters by buying in bulk and DIY. It cost less this way and you know what you have. As for meat my long term is stored three ways canned (both store bought and home made), dehydrated and to a lesser degree frozen. I'm not saying don't buy the packaged stuff but for me I like my food prepared the way I like it. Everyone's situation is different I'm prepping for 20 people so I could spend $460.00 with the folks at wise to feed 2 adults for a year. At as you say 600 - 900 caleries per day. Or I could buy 300 lbs of rice and 325 lbs of beans for $459.54. I didn't include the price for mylar, buckets and 02 absorbers. Because I buy in bulk and I have plenty of these.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

As others have mentioned above, don't bother with the HIGH cost of these meals, It's better to store your own food, that you buy, so that you know what have and what's in it. I, at one time considered this route and purchased a sample box, and like you, realized that the calorie count is way down, and add to that the fact that you also lose some of the food because some of it becomes powdered due to handling. All that being said, many do purchase these freeze dried meals and are happy with them, so be it, I though prefer my own home cooked meals.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

I appreciate the comments above, and I do agree that it would be cheaper and probably better to process my own foor storage, but the fact is that I am still on active duty, and I am just not postured to do this right now. I am going to have to store at least 6 months, preferably one year of food for my family of four. This was my plan for my income tax return, a little food insurance. I have the money right now, what I do not have is time. I know that is a weak answer, but it's what I got.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ddowell73 said:


> I appreciate the comments above, and I do agree that it would be cheaper and probably better to process my own foor storage, but the fact is that I am still on active duty, and I am just not postured to do this right now. I am going to have to store at least 6 months, preferably one year of food for my family of four. This was my plan for my income tax return, a little food insurance. I have the money right now, what I do not have is time. I know that is a weak answer, but it's what I got.


Take a look at Augason Farms one month kit of everyday sized cans. Enough food for one month for one person at over 2000 calories a day.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Take a look at Augason Farms one month kit of everyday sized cans. Enough food for one month for one person at over 2000 calories a day.


Yes and Walmart has it on sale for $139 with free shipping.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

I will look at Auguson farms and Wal-Mart...Thank You


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ddowell73 said:


> I appreciate the comments above, and I do agree that it would be cheaper and probably better to process my own foor storage, but the fact is that I am still on active duty, and I am just not postured to do this right now. I am going to have to store at least 6 months, preferably one year of food for my family of four. This was my plan for my income tax return, a little food insurance. I have the money right now, what I do not have is time. I know that is a weak answer, but it's what I got.


Not a weak answer at all - everyone's situation is different. Thank you for your service. :wave:


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

ddowell73 said:


> I appreciate the comments above, and I do agree that it would be cheaper and probably better to process my own foor storage, but the fact is that I am still on active duty, and I am just not postured to do this right now. I am going to have to store at least 6 months, preferably one year of food for my family of four. This was my plan for my income tax return, a little food insurance. I have the money right now, what I do not have is time. I know that is a weak answer, but it's what I got.


Thank you for your service are you stationed in CONUS or abroad? In my earlier post I mentioned beans and rice because these are pretty cheap they store well and with some seasoning make pretty complete meals with some canned or dried fruits abd veggies you're in buisness. A hundred pounds of each would last a family of four for quite some time. and would only use about 6 five gallon buckets. It won't take long to properly store them maybe an hour or two. I wish you success.


----------



## ddowell73 (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,
I am currently stationed conus with frequent short term (1-4 months) deployments worldwide. Thanks for this advice. I will consider it as a staple.
Thanks again.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

SPAM, corned beef, and DAK hams all store for a decade easily.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It is not just food where deceptive advertising runs amok. Look at how long a dealer has been in business. I am getting pretty jaded at this point. I was born into a Survivalist Family so we have seen dealers come and go. A few have stayed the course. I really agree with Grimm in that home canning is a skill everyone should know and most of all practice. However, if you are looking for quality products Emergency Essentials, Nitro-Pak, Major Surplus all have been around and have a proven track record. For freeze dried products they all carry Mountain House. We taste test all products with new members of our group. That is one way we test not only the products but the willingness of newbies to buy in. Mountain House by far was on top for taste and quality. They use real meat in their products and serving sizes are not exaggerated.

Emergency Essentials house brand products both freeze dried and dehydrated are also tops on our list. 

The one thing I would really tell you is to find someone you trust to buy from. Establish a relationship with your vendor. When you can buy locally I would do so. I am not saying to over pay but rather support those who support you. 

Another option for canning is to go to the Latter Day Saints Food Pantry. They do their own canning and you can either buy stuff they have canned or better participate in the process and can your own. Also learn to pack and store in food grade 5 or 6 gallon buckets with Mylar Liners and oxygen absorbers. If a crisis goes long term you need skills to get you through. 

Ball publishes a guide called HOME PRESERVING. it is a large book and a way to get started on canning your own stuff. Even if you do not intend to can stuff now buy a copy for your library of survival materials. 

Most of all best wishes to you. GB


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

We are in a similar situation. We both work full time. We do some canning on the weekends when time allows. But, that's not enough, so we purchase Freeze Dried as well.

We tried the brands listed above and were not impressed. Their tastes just were not something I wanted to have to deal with when all hell breaks loose and we don't have any choice.

We went with Thrive Foods for several reasons. Taste. 98% of everything we sampled tasted exactly like it should. This to me is one of the most important things next to nutritional value when you consider you will be relying on this for your survival. If it taste like crap, you will probably not want to eat it everyday.

We also liked the opportunity the company provides you with being able to make money and earn free product for something you are going to purchase anyway.

We had the opportunity to meet with one of the owners of the company and ask him questions. He was very friendly about answering all the questions and seemed to me to be honest about his answers.

After a lot of research and taste testing, we went with Thrive. We have never regretted it and continue to purchase every month. 

We use them and learn to prepare meals with this product as often as we can. This gets you familiar with how to use it.


----------



## HedgeWitch (Jan 29, 2014)

In addition to the great responses already mentioned (especially home canning if you are able), there are alternative sources of protein besides meat. I store more quinoa than rice for example. It's higher in protein and from a fuel consumption perspective, cooks faster than rice or pasta.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

First, don't get too caught up in expiration dates as they are put there by the attorneys and the marketing people that want you to throw it out.

I have eaten canned salmon that got lost on the back of a lower shelf and found twenty years later. I canned the salmon myself so I know how long it sat there. There are documented cases of canned goods being edible and nutritious after over a hundred years. As long as the can/jar and seal are good then the contents should be fine.

You will get more calories per dollar if you buy in bulk but however you do it, just do it. We each have our own favorite way to stock up find what ever works for you. If next year you change your plan so be it, that is part of prepping. We each learn and grow. Preferences, needs, and options change.

You can get a free download of the Preparedness Manual from the LDS. It is well worth your time to read.

https://www.ldsavow.com/PrepManualGeneral.html


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

While Thrive has taste over most of the other companies they are higher priced and the shelf life is half of other brands. For this reason I personally store Augason Farms. Price and shelf life are up on my list above taste. I don't have the disposable income to buy a product that has to be rotated out after 3-5 years verses 10-20.

From my own taste testing I found that while Thrive is good and tastes as it should Augason has a fresher flavor to their vegetables and their gluten free line tastes like the regular product. Now, if I magically win the lotto I'd be happy to store Thrive but while cost is a factor I'll stick with Augason Farms. (They have better sales anyway)

And just so it is understood, Thrive works like Tupperware or Herbalife. You get 'free' products when you sell products to friends and through hosting parties. I don't plan on telling any of my friends I prep or store food just to earn 'free' products. Thrive is aimed at the LDS families so OPSECS is not a major concern for their clients and they can host parties all day long. Plus their shipments arrive in boxes that ANNOUNCE what is inside while Augason comes in plain brown boxes with NO printing.

Just my $0.02.




TexasPatriot said:


> We are in a similar situation. We both work full time. We do some canning on the weekends when time allows. But, that's not enough, so we purchase Freeze Dried as well.
> 
> We tried the brands listed above and were not impressed. Their tastes just were not something I wanted to have to deal with when all hell breaks loose and we don't have any choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I've got enough Tony Chachere's Creole Seasoning, granulated onion and garlic, peppers, and other seasonings put back, that I could probably make cardboard taste good. Shelf life and nutrition are my biggest concerns.


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

Grimm said:


> While Thrive has taste over most of the other companies they are higher priced and the shelf life is half of other brands. For this reason I personally store Augason Farms. Price and shelf life are up on my list above taste. I don't have the disposable income to buy a product that has to be rotated out after 3-5 years verses 10-20.
> 
> From my own taste testing I found that while Thrive is good and tastes as it should Augason has a fresher flavor to their vegetables and their gluten free line tastes like the regular product. Now, if I magically win the lotto I'd be happy to store Thrive but while cost is a factor I'll stick with Augason Farms. (They have better sales anyway)
> 
> ...


I will have to disagree with you. The shelf life of Thrive products are not half of other brands. You might do a little more research. I am sitting here with the shelf life list from Augason Farms and comparing it to Thrives shelf lives. They are very similar.

You are incorrect as well that Thrive is aimed at LDS families. As I said, I have met with one of the owners of Thrive and he never gave any indication like that.

So what you are saying is that you do not network with other preppers? You do not reach out to other like minded people?

I understand your concern about price. But I do not have a problem paying a little more for a better quality product.

There are cheaper products out there, but that does not mean they are a better product.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

TexasPatriot said:


> You are incorrect as well that Thrive is aimed at LDS families. As I said, I have met with one of the owners of Thrive and he never gave any indication like that.
> 
> So what you are saying is that you do not network with other preppers? You do not reach out to other like minded people.


Many here consider OPSEC, operational security, very important. When TSHTF & all those people that know you prep are sitting in their homes cold & hungry, do you reckon their going to stay there watching their kids freeze & starve or are they coming to YOUR house? So how long is your year supply for four going to last when you're feeding three other families? Not going to feed them? What are you going to do when those desperate, panicked people show up with their kids? Shoot them? Really? In front of their kids? Then what are you going to do with the kids? You can set yourself up for SHTF to be even worse for you & your family by blabbing to everyone you know, or even a few that you aren't prepared to supply. We just discussed this on the stupid prepper thread.

Bottom line, tell whomever you want. Just make sure you have a realistic plan for what you're going to do when they show up at your place when TSHTF, because most of them won't prep for themselves.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

TexasPatriot said:


> I will have to disagree with you. The shelf life of Thrive products are not half of other brands. You might do a little more research. I am sitting here with the shelf life list from Augason Farms and comparing it to Thrives shelf lives. They are very similar.
> 
> You are incorrect as well that Thrive is aimed at LDS families. As I said, I have met with one of the owners of Thrive and he never gave any indication like that.
> 
> ...


I'm going to backup Grimm on this one. Shelf Reliance is out of American Fork Utah and is heavily marketed towards LDS. There isn't anything wrong with it as that is a perfect market to aim for. They regularly have commercials on BYU Tv and most of my Mormon friends will attest to it being a predominately Mormon business. From what Grimm brings up though with the Opsec - alot of my Mormon friends are a less secretive about prepping for a good reason. Its common knowledge that the majority of LDS teach preparedness. They don't overly announce the Churches food storehouses or Bishop storehouses, but they aren't hiding the fact that there are community wide emergency plans in place either. What they don't talk about much is the ability to protect themselves. Most of my LDS friends do own weapons and enjoy shooting, but don't carry everyday and focus more of their energy on communal involvement than at an individual level. Frankly, I'm envious at times. I think the government could learn a thing or two from the LDS welfare system. However, much of the workforce of LDS involvement is volunteer and subsidized by a very dedicated and loyal base of people that adhere to set of social norms - strict tithing 10% and hefty volunteerism goes along way.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I think you need to take a chill pill. I was not knocking your choice in storing Thrive. I was adding my $0.02 about the option since not everyone can afford it- myself included. I have sampled many brands and the pantry can I ordered from Thrive had a 3 year shelf life verses the everyday can from Augason with a 10 year shelf life. Yes they were the same foodstuff. Plus they even say on their corporate site says their items need to be rotated out anywhere from 3 to 5 years for optimum taste! (Searching for Thrive will bring up MANY sites selling Thrive but are consultant sites and NOT the corporate site.)

Thrive, as many stated, is based out of Utah. That is commonly known as Mormon Country. Not to mention you didn't met the OWNER but a private subcontractor/sales associate. Seeing that you are in Texas the owners of Thrive are in UTAH! Since Thrive is a pyramid company like Herbalife or Tupperware anyone working for Thrive can claim to be their own boss or owner of their own business. Just like your local Tupperware or Avon lady.

No, I do not network with other preppers. The only prepper family we have had interactions with ended up making it very clear that they were expecting US to do all the storing and work for a group that was never discussed. I didn't join a MAG. I was THROWN into one. I find that no OSPECS means DEATH when SHTF.



TexasPatriot said:


> I will have to disagree with you. The shelf life of Thrive products are not half of other brands. You might do a little more research. I am sitting here with the shelf life list from Augason Farms and comparing it to Thrives shelf lives. They are very similar.
> 
> You are incorrect as well that Thrive is aimed at LDS families. As I said, I have met with one of the owners of Thrive and he never gave any indication like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## TexasPatriot (Jun 24, 2012)

I will let this one lay down right here.

Done.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

tsrwivey said:


> Many here consider OPSEC, operational security, very important. When TSHTF & all those people that know you prep are sitting in their homes cold & hungry, do you reckon their going to stay there watching their kids freeze & starve or are they coming to YOUR house? So how long is your year supply for four going to last when you're feeding three other families? Not going to feed them? What are you going to do when those desperate, panicked people show up with their kids? Shoot them? Really? In front of their kids? Then what are you going to do with the kids? You can set yourself up for SHTF to be even worse for you & your family by blabbing to everyone you know, or even a few that you aren't prepared to supply. We just discussed this on the stupid prepper thread.
> 
> Bottom line, tell whomever you want. Just make sure you have a realistic plan for what you're going to do when they show up at your place when TSHTF, because most of them won't prep for themselves.


I have already committed to not answering the door.
You are right about the needs of others exhausting your preps--and where do you stop when you feed one?? 10--20--50--100?

Am I just prolonging the inevitable?/ Is one more meal really gonna save them??
Not if only 3 million are prepped as I've read.

\I Timothy 5:8....Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

JayJay said:


> \I Timothy 5:8....Anyone who does not provide for their relatives, and especially for their own household, has denied the faith and is worse than an unbeliever.


Note that: "Your own household" takes precedence over others. Meet their needs first.


----------



## Beaniemaster2 (May 22, 2012)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> It is not just food where deceptive advertising runs amok. Look at how long a dealer has been in business. I am getting pretty jaded at this point. I was born into a Survivalist Family so we have seen dealers come and go. A few have stayed the course. I really agree with Grimm in that home canning is a skill everyone should know and most of all practice. However, if you are looking for quality products Emergency Essentials, Nitro-Pak, Major Surplus all have been around and have a proven track record. For freeze dried products they all carry Mountain House. We taste test all products with new members of our group. That is one way we test not only the products but the willingness of newbies to buy in. Mountain House by far was on top for taste and quality. They use real meat in their products and serving sizes are not exaggerated.
> 
> Emergency Essentials house brand products both freeze dried and dehydrated are also tops on our list.
> 
> ...


For those that don't know, the LDS Food Pantry have changed their way of selling... Most everything is in #10 cans with only a few items now being able to buy in bulk... I understand that now they only have a few locations that you can do your own... 
Here is the list of their locations...

http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations?lang=eng

You can get the price list here... can't beat the prices!!!

http://providentliving.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-order-form?lang=eng

I too would stay away from the kits so to speak, if you research what's in them, they are a poor buy for amount of servings...

When I was stocking, I used several companys to get the most for my money but I had to really watch shipping costs so really weigh the final cost... The cheapest shipping companys are Emergency Essentials and Augason Farms... Most you will pay is about $12 regardless of how much you order... For canned meats, I used Camping Survival site...

Hope this info helped and yes, thank you for serving... We are a retired military family here so know what you are going thru...
Best of Luck


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Been buying from waldon feed ( www.rainydayfoods.com) anybody got a better n cheaper source then them. I buy ingredient like wheat oats etc and veggies dehydrated n FD to make meals I don't like the instant meals for the most part. I do have a 30 day bucket meals for each family member as a grab n go. We pail up the bulk purchases wheat n bulk grains in 5 gal Mylar in buckets then one gallon Mylar in 5 gallon buckets of the veggies n fixings. But always looking for better sources of the bulk items

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

ddowell73 said:


> I appreciate the comments above, and I do agree that it would be cheaper and probably better to process my own foor storage, but the fact is that I am still on active duty, and I am just not postured to do this right now. I am going to have to store at least 6 months, preferably one year of food for my family of four. This was my plan for my income tax return, a little food insurance. I have the money right now, what I do not have is time. I know that is a weak answer, but it's what I got.


Actually it's a courageous and honorable answer. Good on you!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

upstateprepper said:


> Been buying from waldon feed ( www.rainydayfoods.com) anybody got a better n cheaper source then them. I buy ingredient like wheat oats etc and veggies dehydrated n FD to make meals I don't like the instant meals for the most part. I do have a 30 day bucket meals for each family member as a grab n go. We pail up the bulk purchases wheat n bulk grains in 5 gal Mylar in buckets then one gallon Mylar in 5 gallon buckets of the veggies n fixings. But always looking for better sources of the bulk items
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Check Augason Farms website. They are changing their product line and some of their products are on clearance for cheap.

I also found that if you really want more bang for your buck consider using one of those cash back sites as a portal and buy your food storage bulk from one of their sponsored sites. I personally use Ebates.com and buy from Walmart at a deep discount and get 3% cash back on my purchase.


----------



## upstateprepper (Nov 15, 2012)

Good idea never thought of that. Bulk grains are also pretty cheap from www.montanaflour.com

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Knowledge is key in survival.........*

Obviously you have Confucius on our side; camo2460 gives you a good way to go just like Grimm, learn to preserved your own saved your money and get some good equipment and go that route is simple and healthier your options are endless in the many types of meals you can make with fresh market products and meats, especially if you look out for discounted items.
Good luck.


----------

